# White gummy webbing stuff on our live rocks!



## kneesaa (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi, 
This is my first post on this forum. We found this white cocoon webbing stuff on our live rock when we were cleaning the tank. Some of the rocks that were stuck to the white stuff stuck like gum on on bottom of your shoe. You can see the tublar openings on it. We don't know what it is. Mybe someone out there knows, Thanks,


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

It is probably a sponge. They grow in dark ares of average flow. They are normal and will not harm your tank. It is possible that it is a type of vermatid worm. They excrete a web at night to capture food particles, they then retract this web and digest the catch. Also not a problem.


----------

